

Google Recruiter - erniejimz

Just got an email from a google recruiter saying they are interested in me. What is the best way to land this job?
======
joshbaptiste
Always Be Coding (ABC): [https://medium.com/tech-
talk/d5f8051afce2](https://medium.com/tech-talk/d5f8051afce2)

~~~
erniejimz
Thanks a lot

